# Multi monitor utilities / tools



## xitij2000 (Dec 28, 2010)

I've been using a multi-monitor setup from quite a while now and decided to actually review some of the applications that I've used along the way that helped me out. 

I am also looking out for some of the applications I have not used, but could be helpful in the same task. 

If any of you use multiple monitors and have any recommendations for helpful applications that you use, please do recommend them and I shall put them in my review list. 

As it stands, I have the following in my list -- those already reviewed are linked:


Actual Multiple Monitors
Stardock Fences
DisplayFusion
Ultramon
Zbar
ObjectDock


----------

